# Android Ice Cream Sandwich



## cliche guevara (Sep 28, 2011)

Fairly legit looking video here: http://www.engadget.com/2011/09/28/ice-cream-sandwich-gets-a-two-minute-tour-courtesy-of-a-lucky-e/

Looks like a cleaner, more intuitive version of Honeycomb.


----------



## Redeyes (Sep 29, 2011)

Isn't it just a launcher application?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1268003


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 29, 2011)

It could be a launcher program combined with a very different ROM. If so then it's pretty well done. Check out:

Screen rotation animation when the user exits the camera
Hologram transitions when swiping though camera settings
The actionbar-esque search widget
The fluidness of the interface
The settings dialog smacks of something built with Fragments. Looks like the left column of the Honeycomb settings menu
The configuration of the app switcher


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm moderately pissed off with the idea that Motorola are going to be the reference tablet manufacturers for ICS. After the pathetic crap that was the xoom, overpriced, buggy and badly supported (typical Moto) they're getting another shot? Asus or Samsung both have more credibility, work with them.


----------



## mack (Nov 15, 2011)

Source code for ICS has been released  get ready for some awesome new custom roms!


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 15, 2011)

CM9 is on the way. Makes no difference to me, with any luck I'll be picking up a Galaxy Nexus thursday morning.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 15, 2011)

Does this mean I can put it on my Sensation now?


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 15, 2011)

Nah, it'll be a while until custom ROM builds are available. It means the code has been released for people to use, so developers can stat making ROMs. I think HTC have said the Sensation will be updated in the new year anyway?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 15, 2011)

They have, but I tend to take stuff like that with a pinch of salt.

I don't understand this "custom" ROM thing though, why can't I just install it as the standard Google version if the code is available?


----------



## mauvais (Nov 15, 2011)

Bob_the_lost said:


> I'm moderately pissed off with the idea that Motorola are going to be the reference tablet manufacturers for ICS. After the pathetic crap that was the xoom, overpriced, buggy and badly supported (typical Moto) they're getting another shot? Asus or Samsung both have more credibility, work with them.


The new Razr sounds good, and I say this as a Moto sceptic. It's expensive and it remains to be seen how well supported it will be - although if it's unlockable and flashable, kind of who cares?


----------



## mauvais (Nov 15, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> They have, but I tend to take stuff like that with a pinch of salt.
> 
> I don't understand this "custom" ROM thing though, why can't I just install it as the standard Google version if the code is available?


Because someone has to write drivers and underlying software to work with your phone model, just as they have to with your Windows PC or anything else.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 15, 2011)

Ah, makes sense.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 15, 2011)

That's part of the work that the Cyanogen team does.

There are two more things that slow availability down for non-custom ROMs: HTC (or whoever) have to update their own customisations to match the changes (e.g. HTC Sense), and then if you got a branded version from an operator, they have to approve it for their network and/or make more changes to _their _customisations. All in all it can take a while or simply be too much effort and not happen.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 18, 2011)

"To anyone unfamiliar with Android, this just looks like a bunch of gibberish"






I don't know though, I wouldn't mind an android ice cream sandwich guinea pig.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 18, 2011)

Can we say 4.0 instead? _Please


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 18, 2011)

No! For the same reason that we must call versions of Ubuntu "Wanking Walrus" etc.

Apple are spoiling this game with "Lion", which is a boring name.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 18, 2011)

Ice cream sandwich guinea pig! Ice cream sandwich guinea pig!


----------



## elbows (Nov 18, 2011)

If Apple did the following then I think editor might explode and be forced to travel to the moon to escape the horror, the horror.


----------



## elbows (Nov 18, 2011)

Myself, I quite like silly names, numbers are boring.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 18, 2011)

That android is deffo high-fiving.


----------



## elbows (Nov 18, 2011)

I can't look at that one without getting hungry for bourbon creme biscuits.

If I ever develop android apps I want to give them silly names. Roll on Rusty Gonads for Ice Cream Sandwich.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 18, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Apple are spoiling this game with "Lion", which is a boring name.


Panther, Leopard, Lion. I'm happy with that. Big cats. Grrrrr. Power and strength and killing antelope. That's what I want to associate my computer with.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 18, 2011)

It's been ported to the Galaxy S2 already: http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/18/ice-cream-sandwich-ported-to-a-galaxy-s-ii-and-the-people-rej/


----------



## elbows (Nov 18, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> It's been ported to the Galaxy S2 already: http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/18/ice-cream-sandwich-ported-to-a-galaxy-s-ii-and-the-people-rej/



I wouldn't really say that until the radios work.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 18, 2011)

Well, no.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 19, 2011)

Yeah 4.0 sounds a lot more grown up, silly names are ok for work in progress/code names but for general public use they sound a bit stupid...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 19, 2011)

*Really* like this:



> *Face Unlock*
> 
> Android 4.0 introduces a completely new approach to securing a device, making each person's device even more personal — Face Unlock is a new screen-lock option that lets you unlock your device with your face. It takes advantage of the device front-facing camera and state-of-the-art facial recognition technology to register a face during setup and then to recognize it again when unlocking the device. Just hold your device in front of your face to unlock, or use a backup PIN or pattern.



Would deffo like to see more of this kind of thing!


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2011)

Full review has been posted. It looks fantastic (apols for the mahoosive graphics).























> As a mobile OS, Ice Cream Sandwich really is worth getting excited about. And, although iOS still trumps Android in terms of consistency and simplicity, but we feel ICS looks more technologically sophisticated, and the diversity is exciting.



http://www.pocket-lint.com/review/5642/google-android-ice-cream-sandwich-review


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 21, 2011)

Good see it doesn't come with Flash, the sooner that crap is consigned to history the better!


----------



## mauvais (Nov 21, 2011)

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/11/21/flash_android_4/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 21, 2011)

Ah yeah just read that on a site, bit of a shame, if Google killed Flash too it'd be gone sooner than later...


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Ah yeah just read that on a site, bit of a shame, if Google killed Flash too it'd be gone sooner than later...


It's still *very* handy if you want to be able to view the whole web, you know.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 21, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> It's been ported to the Galaxy S2 already: http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/18/ice-cream-sandwich-ported-to-a-galaxy-s-ii-and-the-people-rej/



And the ZTE Blade/Orange San Francisco



Not bad for a £99 phone that was originally running Android 1.6.  I still miss mine sometimes


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 22, 2011)

editor said:


> It's still *very* handy if you want to be able to view the whole web, you know.



Yeah, it is.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 22, 2011)

editor said:


> It's still *very* handy if you want to be able to view the whole web, you know.



Yeah I love all those flash adverts...


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah I love all those flash adverts...


I know you're trying to convince yourself that your phone is actually all the better for not being able to freely see vast chunks of useful web content, but I'm not sure it's a convincing performance myself.

Have you uninstalled Flash from your laptop and desktop machine?


----------



## Corax (Jun 30, 2012)

Got Three's update to ICS on my Sensation today. The graphics transitions alone are giving me the horn.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 30, 2012)

Three on the ball with the latest technology there, I see


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 30, 2012)

Still no sign of it here on TMobile


----------



## souljacker (Jul 1, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Still no sign of it here on TMobile


 
My S2 on TMobile had the upgrade over a month ago.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 8, 2012)

Corax said:


> Got Three's update to ICS on my Sensation today. The graphics transitions alone are giving me the horn.



You are the 1%.


----------

